# Yamaha 90 2 stroke flush port hose attachment



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Greetings team.

I have a 90TLRD 2 stroke. 2004 model. It has a flush port on it for connecting to a hose.

Just wondering if this is standard or aftermarket and perhaps what is the best way to use it.

Pictures below. Appears to flush thru the port into the head.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Standard. Hook to hose and let her flush, don't start engine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can run the motor with it hooked up to flush it and not do any harm. I do it all the time, same motor. I let it run at 2000rpm for 45 minutes a couple of times to burn some fuel through it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Manual says not to run w/o muffs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> Manual says not to run w/o muffs


It doesn’t hurt it, the water pump still gets water as does the power head. Manuals aren’t gospel.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

roger that. I’m not smart enough to pick and choose.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

This makes me miss my old Yamaha so much, I may just have to start looking for another boat!


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It doesn’t hurt it, the water pump still gets water as does the power head. Manuals aren’t gospel.


Yea, what does Yamaha know outboard motors, away? Stupid Yamaha!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Yea, what does Yamaha know outboard motors, away? Stupid Yamaha!


Yeah what do I know, I just work on and own three of them and have done many more. First hand experience trumps what you read.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Could you do both using a y on the hose? Just asking?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I flush my motor using the quick attachment for about 10 minutes and then switch over to the muffs and run it for about 5 minutes more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I flush my motor using the quick attachment for about 10 minutes and then switch over to the muffs and run it for about 5 minutes more.


Is that EXACTLY how the Yamaha manual tells you to do it?


----------

